# an apology to all non US members



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

as an american i am sad today that we have elected W. again. i do not understand in this day and age that people can be so fixated on one particular issue and not look at the big picture. it has been proven that he lied to america about going to war, our economy is the worst it has been in a long time, everyone around me is losing their jobs, no one can afford heath insurance, and the list goes on and on. people here say that W. kept us safe but they fail to realize that he was our pres that 9/11 occured and he ignored all the warnings. i am tired of the rich getting all the breaks. i am a college student who is struggling to pay for college and our prez is not helping me any. so as a american whose family has fought in 3 wars to preserve my right to vote i want to say i am sorry to the rest of the world.
p.s. busting my ass in high school to get into a good college....pain in the ass
working 3 jobs to pay for that good college....pain in the ass
studding my butt off to graduate....pain in the ass
my reward for all my hard work....a hole in the sand in (insert any middleeaster country that pisses off W.) with a ak47

THANKS W. CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT 4 YRS
P.P.S. CANT WAIT TO GET DRAFTED

I WOULD RATHER OUR PRES LIE ABOUT A BLOWJOB THAN A WARF MAYBEE THATS JUST ME


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

hes a world war waiting to happen !!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

shoe997bed263 said:


> as an american i am sad today that we have elected W. again. i do not understand in this day and age that people can be so fixated on one particular issue and not look at the big picture. it has been proven that he lied to america about going to war, our economy is the worst it has been in a long time, everyone around me is losing their jobs, no one can afford heath insurance, and the list goes on and on. people here say that W. kept us safe but they fail to realize that he was our pres that 9/11 occured and he ignored all the warnings. i am tired of the rich getting all the breaks. i am a college student who is struggling to pay for college and our prez is not helping me any. so as a american whose family has fought in 3 wars to preserve my right to vote i want to say i am sorry to the rest of the world.
> p.s. busting my ass in high school to get into a good college....pain in the ass
> working 3 jobs to pay for that good college....pain in the ass
> studding my butt off to graduate....pain in the ass
> ...



Another person to blame 9/11 on Bush. Yes it was all his fault









If you want to be pissed off at someone for 9/11 then you should be pissed off at good ol' Clinton. He destroyed our intelligence agency [CIA] and refused Bin Laden's head 3 times. And the economy was already starting to go down towards the end of Clinton's term anyway. So go ahead and blame it on Bush if it makes you sleep easier at night.









Ever heard of FAFSA? Fill out a form.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Good grief, all that money into college and they still don't get the message.







Try an elective, like history, perhaps study Neville Chamberlain for starters.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

shoe997bed263 said:


> as an american i am sad today that we have elected W. again. i do not understand in this day and age that people can be so fixated on one particular issue and not look at the big picture. it has been proven that he lied to america about going to war, our economy is the worst it has been in a long time, everyone around me is losing their jobs, no one can afford heath insurance, and the list goes on and on. people here say that W. kept us safe but they fail to realize that he was our pres that 9/11 occured and he ignored all the warnings. i am tired of the rich getting all the breaks. i am a college student who is struggling to pay for college and our prez is not helping me any. so as a american whose family has fought in 3 wars to preserve my right to vote i want to say i am sorry to the rest of the world.
> p.s. busting my ass in high school to get into a good college....pain in the ass
> working 3 jobs to pay for that good college....pain in the ass
> studding my butt off to graduate....pain in the ass
> ...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Boohoo. Your a guy I suppose, and your worried about the draft? and yet women are in the military - this is f*cking sad. I'm drafting age and I personally dont care if theres a draft.



shoe997bed263 said:


> our economy is the worst it has been in a long time, everyone around me is losing their jobs


WRONG. unemployment is lower now, then when Clinton was office. Try again.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, you need to read up on your history before making ignorant claims like you do.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Btw shoe997bed263, your avatar needs to be plastered in certain areas of Iraq.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Its just a shame bush had to drag my country in this iraq war


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> shoe997bed263 said:
> 
> 
> > as an american i am sad today that we have elected W. again. i do not understand in this day and age that people can be so fixated on one particular issue and not look at the big picture. it has been proven that he lied to america about going to war, our economy is the worst it has been in a long time, everyone around me is losing their jobs, no one can afford heath insurance, and the list goes on and on. people here say that W. kept us safe but they fail to realize that he was our pres that 9/11 occured and he ignored all the warnings. i am tired of the rich getting all the breaks. i am a college student who is struggling to pay for college and our prez is not helping me any. so as a american whose family has fought in 3 wars to preserve my right to vote i want to say i am sorry to the rest of the world.
> ...



thast rights...bush had no in intelligence about the attack beforehand...the picture drawer was out on vacation those nine months he was in office..since bush can't read words .they couldn't inform him...







:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

shoe997bed263 said:


> as an american i am sad today that we have elected W. again. i do not understand in this day and age that people can be so fixated on one particular issue and not look at the big picture. it has been proven that he lied to america about going to war, our economy is the worst it has been in a long time, everyone around me is losing their jobs, no one can afford heath insurance, and the list goes on and on. people here say that W. kept us safe but they fail to realize that he was our pres that 9/11 occured and he ignored all the warnings. i am tired of the rich getting all the breaks. i am a college student who is struggling to pay for college and our prez is not helping me any. so as a american whose family has fought in 3 wars to preserve my right to vote i want to say i am sorry to the rest of the world.
> p.s. busting my ass in high school to get into a good college....pain in the ass
> working 3 jobs to pay for that good college....pain in the ass
> studding my butt off to graduate....pain in the ass
> ...



you are a sorry excuse for a man.

cry more, baby.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i thought all this was gonna stop after the election. Give it up already.


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2003)

shoe997bed263 said:


> as an american i am sad today that we have elected W. again. i do not understand in this day and age that people can be so fixated on one particular issue and not look at the big picture. it has been proven that he lied to america about going to war, our economy is the worst it has been in a long time, everyone around me is losing their jobs, no one can afford heath insurance, and the list goes on and on. people here say that W. kept us safe but they fail to realize that he was our pres that 9/11 occured and he ignored all the warnings. i am tired of the rich getting all the breaks. i am a college student who is struggling to pay for college and our prez is not helping me any. so as a american whose family has fought in 3 wars to preserve my right to vote i want to say i am sorry to the rest of the world.
> p.s. busting my ass in high school to get into a good college....pain in the ass
> working 3 jobs to pay for that good college....pain in the ass
> studding my butt off to graduate....pain in the ass
> ...












*sigh* You're an assclown............... It was two democrats that introduced a bill to the house about the draft.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Josh said:


> shoe997bed263 said:
> 
> 
> > as an american i am sad today that we have elected W. again. i do not understand in this day and age that people can be so fixated on one particular issue and not look at the big picture. it has been proven that he lied to america about going to war, our economy is the worst it has been in a long time, everyone around me is losing their jobs, no one can afford heath insurance, and the list goes on and on. people here say that W. kept us safe but they fail to realize that he was our pres that 9/11 occured and he ignored all the warnings. i am tired of the rich getting all the breaks. i am a college student who is struggling to pay for college and our prez is not helping me any. so as a american whose family has fought in 3 wars to preserve my right to vote i want to say i am sorry to the rest of the world.
> ...












a true liberal will never let facts get in the way of incessant whining. Yes, it was two dems who introduced the draft bill in congress, but oh no, Bush is coming to draft all of us tomorrow !!


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

> you are a sorry excuse for a man.
> 
> cry more, baby


 ouch...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

scrubbs said:


> i thought all this was gonna stop after the election. Give it up already.


 give it up already ?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> > shoe997bed263 said:
> ...



did ya know that he voted against his own bill? stupid democrat....oh btw, I apolgize for the american poster of this topic for bringing in something thats been stated 1000 times


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

Shoe, you need to jion this group of sorry apologists:
http://www-scf.usc.edu/~zetlen/sorryeverybody/


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Post ..........


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

f*ck kerry and bush......







Wesley Clark 08







btw if clark was a republican i'd be one too, i'd follow this man into hell :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

So Liquid, do you like Wesley Clark at all ? just cause you haven't mentioned how you feel about the guy yet







i was just wondering


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

WOW is he one of those guys that thinks kerry is the savior of the world or is he one that is just voting against bush..

anyway obviously Bush is the better man cuz he is still in office.. Second who says bush cant read.. how stupid and ignorant could you be.. id love to see you run a country.

damn democrats. always talking big then whining when they lose.

and about the draft i heard it both ways that both of them would put up the draft. i aint scared to go neither.

and if kerry was so gr8 he would run next time but .. guess whos gonna be ur next candidate.. Hillary don't deny it everyone knows its true


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> So Liquid, do you like Wesley Clark at all ? just cause you haven't mentioned how you feel about the guy yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> WOW is he one of those guys that thinks kerry is the savior of the world or is he one that is just voting against bush..
> 
> anyway obviously Bush is the better man cuz he is still in office.. Second who says bush cant read.. how stupid and ignorant could you be.. id love to see you run a country.
> 
> ...


i highly doubt hillery will be on any ticket , no one likes a chick who doesn't give head :ducks:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Liquid Posted on Nov 5 2004, 09:41 PM
> QUOTE (slckr69 @ Nov 5 2004, 04:37 PM)
> WOW is he one of those guys that thinks kerry is the savior of the world or is he one that is just voting against bush..
> 
> ...


Perhaps not boys or men.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> slckr69 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW is he one of those guys that thinks kerry is the savior of the world or is he one that is just voting against bush..
> ...


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> as an american i am sad today that we have elected W. again. i do not understand in this day and age that people can be so fixated on one particular issue and not look at the big picture. it has been proven that he lied to america about going to war, our economy is the worst it has been in a long time, everyone around me is losing their jobs, no one can afford heath insurance, and the list goes on and on. people here say that W. kept us safe but they fail to realize that he was our pres that 9/11 occured and he ignored all the warnings. i am tired of the rich getting all the breaks. i am a college student who is struggling to pay for college and our prez is not helping me any. so as a american whose family has fought in 3 wars to preserve my right to vote i want to say i am sorry to the rest of the world.
> p.s. busting my ass in high school to get into a good college....pain in the ass
> working 3 jobs to pay for that good college....pain in the ass
> studding my butt off to graduate....pain in the ass
> ...











Ohh you poor child working 3 jobs to pay for college with no help from george. I feel your pain, I have to work 55-60 hours a week to pay for my morgage and other bills and bush isn't helping me either







. and I only got a check for $300 last year from bushes tax break and people with kids children got alot more than that. THATS NOT FAIR!!!!!







I want more money and he should give it to me. I work my but off and all I get from it is a house, a new car, a computer, and a home entertainment system, and a bunch of fish and reptiles. they need to eat too!!!!! bush needs to get act together and start sending me more money so I can have everything that I deserve. And further more my boss was only able to afford to give me a pay increase of only $1.50 an hour since last year so why the hell should he get a tax break, I SHOULD HAVE GOT MORE!!!! Waaaaa!!!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

wait why do you need more money?

lol actual i was at school saying how i was poor and someone came up to me and just gave me like 10,000 dollars and when i turned and looked at him It was George himself.. it was awesome he was like oh hey im just visiting all the needy college kids in the country and handing them a $1000.

man my brother went to college when clinton was pres and he didnt get any help either. i mean besides fasfa.. like every college kid can get.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> and I only got a check for $300 last year from bushes tax break !!!!!


 when will people learn to do thier own taxes, its only $40 bucks online...you got robbed coming and going


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> Ohh you poor child working 3 jobs to pay for college with no help from george. I feel your pain, I have to work 55-60 hours a week to pay for my morgage and other bills and bush isn't helping me either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice post, ripe with sarcasm. me likey


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> Ohh you poor child working 3 jobs to pay for college with no help from george. I feel your pain, I have to work 55-60 hours a week to pay for my morgage and other bills and bush isn't helping me either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Couldn't have phrased it any better


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> when will people learn to do thier own taxes, its only $40 bucks online...you got robbed coming and going


No that wasnt from fileing at the end of the year that was sent to me and everyother single person with no childreen who was up to date on their taxes.
My beef is it wasn't more!!!







And I got to file my taxes for free at the end of year because I made less than $32,000 that year but I had to waste a whole day at my local mall when I could have been doing other stuff like playing my xbox.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Poor baby you have it so hard


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> shoe997bed263 said:
> 
> 
> > as an american i am sad today that we have elected W. again. i do not understand in this day and age that people can be so fixated on one particular issue and not look at the big picture. it has been proven that he lied to america about going to war, our economy is the worst it has been in a long time, everyone around me is losing their jobs, no one can afford heath insurance, and the list goes on and on. people here say that W. kept us safe but they fail to realize that he was our pres that 9/11 occured and he ignored all the warnings. i am tired of the rich getting all the breaks. i am a college student who is struggling to pay for college and our prez is not helping me any. so as a american whose family has fought in 3 wars to preserve my right to vote i want to say i am sorry to the rest of the world.
> ...



* NO ONE DIED BECAUSE OF CLINTON'S LIE!*


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > shoe997bed263 said:
> ...



Which one? Haha. He broke the law when he lied under oath, but he also refused to handle Al Quaida with a strong and effective response to the MULTIPLE times they attacked the US and US interests during his 8 years. He was actually even OFFERED Osama bin Ladin several times but he didn't deem him a strong enough threat. (Even though he was responsible for the first world trade center bombings). This all lead to the build up of power and eventual WTC destruction. f*cking pathetic that you only have the nearsightedness to beleive that everything happens as a DIRECT result of the leader in power at a given time. The WTC terrorists were already in the US and ready before Clinton left office!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Which one? Haha. He broke the law when he lied under oath, but he also refused to handle Al Quaida with a strong and effective response to the MULTIPLE times they attacked the US and US interests during his 8 years. He was actually even OFFERED Osama bin Ladin several times but he didn't deem him a strong enough threat. (Even though he was responsible for the first world trade center bombings). This all lead to the build up of power and eventual WTC destruction. f*cking pathetic that you only have the nearsightedness to beleive that everything happens as a DIRECT result of the leader in power at a given time. The WTC terrorists were already in the US and ready before Clinton left office!!


 Yup. After the bombings of the U.S. embassies in Africa, Clinton as retaliatory response, impotently fired cruise missles into the empty Afgan desert.

What else could he have done that would build up the confidence of Al Queda and show how spineless and weak he is?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > shoe997bed263 said:
> ...



except all the clinton jrs that died a horrible death on her shirt,







may god welcome them into heaven.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

No! He did not have sexual relations with Miss Lewinsky, that lie was made up by right wingers!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I really like like west clark had to offer, he visited the citadel early in the year and had a small following there. Certaintly, i would have alot less to say about him then kerry..Kerry's liberalism made this a no brainer. Im not willing to sacrafice this countries high moral standards for a "i could have done a better job in time of war" campaign.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> as an american i am sad today that we have elected W. again. i do not understand in this day and age that people can be so fixated on one particular issue and not look at the big picture. it has been proven that he lied to america about going to war, our economy is the worst it has been in a long time, everyone around me is losing their jobs, no one can afford heath insurance, and the list goes on and on. people here say that W. kept us safe but they fail to realize that he was our pres that 9/11 occured and he ignored all the warnings. i am tired of the rich getting all the breaks. i am a college student who is struggling to pay for college and our prez is not helping me any. so as a american whose family has fought in 3 wars to preserve my right to vote i want to say i am sorry to the rest of the world.
> p.s. busting my ass in high school to get into a good college....pain in the ass
> working 3 jobs to pay for that good college....pain in the ass
> studding my butt off to graduate....pain in the ass
> ...

















Thanks for showing your ignorance.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

As in the words of Team America.

"There are three kinds of people in this world. Dick, pussies, and assholes. Pussies don't like dicks because pussies get fucked by dicks. But dicks also f*ck assholes. Assholes that just want to sh*t on everything. Pussies may think they can deal with assholes their way. But the only thing that can f*ck a asshole is a dick, with some balls. The problem with dicks is they f*ck too much or f*ck when it isn't appropriate. And it takes a p*ssy to show them that. But sometimes pussies can be so full of sh*t that they become assholes themselves. Because pussies are a inch and half away from assholes. I don't know much about this crazy crazy world, but I do know this. If you don't let us f*ck this asshole we're going to have our dicks and pussies all covered in sh*t. "


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Proof is in the pudding...

And the fact we did not have a terroist attack during or before the elections. Is solid proof that Bush is winning the war on terror. This is just another feather in the cap for Bush.









Now that the election is over and Bush is our president. I look forward to more progress on these issues. As well as Bush installing new conservative judges to the Supreme Court.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

boo bush and boo for all of you who voted for him that's all i have to say...the entire world is frustrated that bush was re-elected...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> boo bush and boo for all of you who voted for him that's all i have to say...the entire world is frustrated that bush was re-elected...


 Good for them, this is our country and our people elected who WE want to run our country.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

IT IS NICE TO HEAR FROM PEOPLE THAT I RESPECTED IN SOME WAY IN THE P FORUM THAT I AM LESS OF A MAN AND A CRY BABY WELL MAY I ASK U THIS HOW MANY PEOPLE DO U PERSONALLY KNOW THAT HAVE DIED IN IRAQ? I KNOW 3. 2 OF WHICH WERE MY COUSINS. NOW TO HAVE TWO PEOPLE THAT U GREW UP WITH DIE AND TO THEN FIND OUT IN THE 9/11 COMMISION REPORT THAT THE REASON THAT WE WENT OVER THERE (IMMINENT THREAT, WMD) WAS NOT TRUE AND THAT OUR PRES AND GOV LIED TO US. SO I LOST 2 FAM MEMBERS FOR A LIE AS A MORAL PERSON I CANNOT CAST MY VOTE FOR BUSH AND I DID NOT BUT THIS WAS THE FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE THAT I WOULD EVER HAVE VOTED FOR A DEMOCRAT I AM A CONSERVATIVE AND FRANKLY TREE HUGGING LIBERALS IRRITATE ME. SO U PEOPLE CAN SAY WHATEVER U WANT I HAPPEN TO LIVE IN OHIO AND FRANKLY OUR ECONOMY IS NOT THAT GREAT RIGHT NOW SO f*ck OFF TO EVERYONE.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

No disrespect 2 y'all but Bush is a DANGEROUS man!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

shoe997bed263 said:


> IT IS NICE TO HEAR FROM PEOPLE THAT I RESPECTED IN SOME WAY IN THE P FORUM THAT I AM LESS OF A MAN AND A CRY BABY WELL MAY I ASK U THIS HOW MANY PEOPLE DO U PERSONALLY KNOW THAT HAVE DIED IN IRAQ? I KNOW 3. 2 OF WHICH WERE MY COUSINS. NOW TO HAVE TWO PEOPLE THAT U GREW UP WITH DIE AND TO THEN FIND OUT IN THE 9/11 COMMISION REPORT THAT THE REASON THAT WE WENT OVER THERE (IMMINENT THREAT, WMD) WAS NOT TRUE AND THAT OUR PRES AND GOV LIED TO US. SO I LOST 2 FAM MEMBERS FOR A LIE AS A MORAL PERSON I CANNOT CAST MY VOTE FOR BUSH AND I DID NOT BUT THIS WAS THE FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE THAT I WOULD EVER HAVE VOTED FOR A DEMOCRAT I AM A CONSERVATIVE AND FRANKLY TREE HUGGING LIBERALS IRRITATE ME. SO U PEOPLE CAN SAY WHATEVER U WANT I HAPPEN TO LIVE IN OHIO AND FRANKLY OUR ECONOMY IS NOT THAT GREAT RIGHT NOW SO f*ck OFF TO EVERYONE.


 Interesting view from someone who did not vote for more jobloss in Ohio. Hit the caps lock key though.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> IT IS NICE TO HEAR FROM PEOPLE THAT I RESPECTED IN SOME WAY IN THE P FORUM THAT I AM LESS OF A MAN AND A CRY BABY WELL MAY I ASK U THIS HOW MANY PEOPLE DO U PERSONALLY KNOW THAT HAVE DIED IN IRAQ? I KNOW 3. 2 OF WHICH WERE MY COUSINS. NOW TO HAVE TWO PEOPLE THAT U GREW UP WITH DIE AND TO THEN FIND OUT IN THE 9/11 COMMISION REPORT THAT THE REASON THAT WE WENT OVER THERE (IMMINENT THREAT, WMD) WAS NOT TRUE AND THAT OUR PRES AND GOV LIED TO US. SO I LOST 2 FAM MEMBERS FOR A LIE AS A MORAL PERSON I CANNOT CAST MY VOTE FOR BUSH AND I DID NOT BUT THIS WAS THE FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE THAT I WOULD EVER HAVE VOTED FOR A DEMOCRAT I AM A CONSERVATIVE AND FRANKLY TREE HUGGING LIBERALS IRRITATE ME. SO U PEOPLE CAN SAY WHATEVER U WANT I HAPPEN TO LIVE IN OHIO AND FRANKLY OUR ECONOMY IS NOT THAT GREAT RIGHT NOW SO f*ck OFF TO EVERYONE.












Turn your damn caps off attention whore.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

User said:


> attention whore.


 bEER RulrS


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i would just like to say that bush is doing an awesome job and he is not a dangerous man. and im sorry buddy but ur cousins knew the risk when the joined to corp.

*sorry i dont want to sound unsympethetic any death is a tragedy.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> i would just like to say that bush is doing an awesome job and he is not a dangerous man. and im sorry buddy but ur cousins knew the risk when the joined to corp.
> 
> *sorry i dont want to sound unsympethetic any death is a tragedy.


 I agree, you join the military, you take the risk of going to war.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Filo said:


> shoe997bed263 said:
> 
> 
> > IT IS NICE TO HEAR FROM PEOPLE THAT I RESPECTED IN SOME WAY IN THE P FORUM THAT I AM LESS OF A MAN AND A CRY BABY WELL MAY I ASK U THIS HOW MANY PEOPLE DO U PERSONALLY KNOW THAT HAVE DIED IN IRAQ? I KNOW 3. 2 OF WHICH WERE MY COUSINS. NOW TO HAVE TWO PEOPLE THAT U GREW UP WITH DIE AND TO THEN FIND OUT IN THE 9/11 COMMISION REPORT THAT THE REASON THAT WE WENT OVER THERE (IMMINENT THREAT, WMD) WAS NOT TRUE AND THAT OUR PRES AND GOV LIED TO US. SO I LOST 2 FAM MEMBERS FOR A LIE AS A MORAL PERSON I CANNOT CAST MY VOTE FOR BUSH AND I DID NOT BUT THIS WAS THE FIRST TIME IN MY LIFE THAT I WOULD EVER HAVE VOTED FOR A DEMOCRAT I AM A CONSERVATIVE AND FRANKLY TREE HUGGING LIBERALS IRRITATE ME. SO U PEOPLE CAN SAY WHATEVER U WANT I HAPPEN TO LIVE IN OHIO AND FRANKLY OUR ECONOMY IS NOT THAT GREAT RIGHT NOW SO f*ck OFF TO EVERYONE.
> ...


 Yea but, hey dipshit... Obviously it's not that bad in Ohio, or your savior Kerry would have won.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> slckr69 said:
> 
> 
> > i would just like to say that bush is doing an awesome job and he is not a dangerous man. and im sorry buddy but ur cousins knew the risk when the joined to corp.
> ...












But some individuals like Shoe997 don't have the intellectual capacity to understand that fact. Yes every death is tragedy, but everyone in the military knows their taking a risk by signing up - I truly believe they do. Thats why our military is all voluntary.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

OMFG, if these stupid ass threads do not stop I am going to blow up my freaking computer. For the love of God, the election is over... time to unite as a nation. I don't care whether you are a liberal deutsch bag, you are still a f*cking American so act like it. As an American I will gladly say, I do not apalogize for Bush getting re-elected to office (and yes I voted Bush) because that is our president and your ass better respect that fact and suck it up for the next 4 years. It's life son, look into it.

sincerely sick of these threads,
Joe the guy who loves his country.

p.s. check out the avatar, it says it all


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Genin said:


> OMFG, if these stupid ass threads do not stop I am going to blow up my freaking computer. For the love of God, the election is over... time to unite as a nation. I don't care whether you are a liberal deutsch bag, you are still a f*cking American so act like it. As an American I will gladly say, I do not apalogize for Bush getting re-elected to office (and yes I voted Bush) because that is our president and your ass better respect that fact and suck it up for the next 4 years. It's life son, look into it.
> 
> sincerely sick of these threads,
> Joe the guy who loves his country.
> ...


Thanks Dad---

Is the lecture over yet??? You go ahead and support whatever, whomever you please, but don't tread on me or anybody else for our views. I love my country and it disheartens me when I see what it has become and who is representing it. This is an embarrassment to the founding fathers and those that gave their lives for this great nation. Apologies are in order. As far as uniting that is not going to happen, at least not under this regime, as long as their are intelligent people in this country.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Holy crap, I was hopping the election would put an end to sh*t posts like this.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

> it disheartens me when I see what it has become and who is representing it. This is an embarrassment to the founding fathers and those that gave their lives for this great nation


Thankfully, a majority of the country disagrees with you.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> > it disheartens me when I see what it has become and who is representing it. This is an embarrassment to the founding fathers and those that gave their lives for this great nation
> 
> 
> Thankfully, a majority of the country disagrees with you.












Everyone else is an idiot cept for him I guess.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

seharebo said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG, if these stupid ass threads do not stop I am going to blow up my freaking computer. For the love of God, the election is over... time to unite as a nation. I don't care whether you are a liberal deutsch bag, you are still a f*cking American so act like it. As an American I will gladly say, I do not apalogize for Bush getting re-elected to office (and yes I voted Bush) because that is our president and your ass better respect that fact and suck it up for the next 4 years. It's life son, look into it.
> ...


Why do you and other liberals/democrats think you own the intelligent card? Well since you present that card every chance you get, I'll tell you what card(s) republicans have, they have the "patriotic" card, the "moral" card, the "value" card, "support the troops" card.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

User said:


> chance you get, I'll tell you what card(s) republicans have, they have the "patriotic" card, the "moral" card, the "value" card, "support the troops" card.


 not to mention - Master Card


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

User said:


> seharebo said:
> 
> 
> > Genin said:
> ...


 I think everyone needs to get a "shut the f*ck up already" card.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > seharebo said:
> ...


 No such card is in existence.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

User said:


> I think everyone needs to get a "shut the f*ck up already" card.


No such card is in existence. [/quote]
I wish it was sometimes


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

REpublican:awesome its political trading cards.... hmmmmm ill trade you this shiny quarter for the intelligent card.

Democrat: ooooh a quarter, here take this card. (hehe im ripping this conservative bastard off.)

hmmmm if John Kerry was Americas/ world's savior wouldnt that make him the Anti-christ.. just wondering.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> REpublican:awesome its political trading cards.... hmmmmm ill trade you this shiny quarter for the intelligent card.
> 
> Democrat: ooooh a quarter, here take this card. (hehe im ripping this conservative bastard off.)
> 
> hmmmm if John Kerry was Americas/ world's savior wouldnt that make him the Anti-christ.. just wondering.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i dunno but cocaine's a hell of a drug.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> i dunno but cocaine's a hell of a drug.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> slckr69 said:
> 
> 
> > i dunno but cocaine's a hell of a drug.


 http://www.aksandchevrolets.com/rickjames.wmv


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> i dunno but cocaine's a hell of a drug.

















cause im rich james bich!!


----------

